# Specialized Stumpjumper in "M"



## dieterAschmitz (2. August 2010)

*http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260644244297&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT*


Verkaufe meine heiß gliebten Stumpjumper in der Compausstattung aus Ende 2008.
Ich habe mir einen neuen Stumpjumper in Carbon gegönnt!

Der Zustand ist sehr gut gepflegt.
Er hat die üblichen Abschürfungen von Brems/Schaltzügen sowie Schuhen an der Kurbel und  kleine  Kratzer.nicht garvierendes.

Chainsuck gab es keinen.
Mäntel Geax.
Dämpfer und Gabel funktionieren TOP!(Service bei KM 1500)
Laufleistung: ~ 2320 KM
Bremsbeläge müssten evt. mal neu gemacht werden - geht aber bestimmt noch 500 KM.

Unterrohr mit Schutzfolie präpariert )

Die Ausstattung ist , anders als auf dem Bild, ohne Elixier und XT Laufrad.
Hier sind die Original DT Laufräder und die Jucy 5 SL verbaut.

Auperdem wird das Bike OHNE Pedale verkauft. (Siehe Liste unten)

Aussuchen könnt ihr die Stütze: entweder original Specialized Stütze (NEU)
oder wie auf einem Foto mit Joplin Stütze. Bitte vor Abholung / Versand angeben,
Lenker NEU
Vorbau NEU
Stütze NEU
wurden seinerzeit direkt nach Probefahrt gegen Syntace Parts getauscht und eingelagert.
Also - Zustand nicht gebraucht.

Alle Schrauben mit Drehmomentschlüssel verbaut!

BESICHTIGUNG UND PROBEFAHRT (wenn ihr nachher wieder schön sauber mach...) GERNE MÖGLICH 

Die eingestellten Bilder sind vom 30.6.2010

Hier mal Original Infos der Specialized Seite:


Stumpjumper FSR Comp 2008

XC TRAIL

XC Trail-Biker sind immer und überall auf der Suche nach dem Flow, wenn sie über technische Trails gleiten, bislang unbekannte Singletracks erkunden und episch lange Touren unternehmen.

Und das legendäre Stumpjumper® FSR meistert auch die härtesten Fels-Passagen, erklettert selbst allersteilste Anstiege und Singletrack-Serpentinen mit beeindruckender Power und Effizienz.

Sein überragend leichter Rahmen und die sensibel auf jedes Gelände reagierende Federung bieten die perfekte Kombination aus Gelände-Beherrschung und Speed.

    * Komplett neuer Stumpjumper FSR M5 optimierter Aluminium-Rahmen mit ORE Ober-/Unterrohr, Hinterbaugelenke mit gedichteten Wälzlagern, DMD Direct Mount Umwerfer, austauschbares Schaltauge, nur Disc-Montage, 120mm Federweg
    * Fox Triad, exklusiver während der Fahrt bedienbarer 3-Positionen-Schalter 1) Lock-out 2) offen 3) ProPedal Plattform-Dämpfung, verstellbare Zugstufe, 7.25x1.75"
    * Fox Float 120 RL, 120mm Federweg, Zug-/Druckstufenverstellung, Lock-out, Aluminium-Schaftrohr
    * Custom Avid Juicy 5 SL, hydraulische Scheibenbremse, 185 und 203mm Bremsscheibe
    * Speziell für Specialized angefertigte DT Swiss X420, 24mm, geöst, 28/32-Loch
    * Specialized Hi Lo Disc, 28-Loch, CNC Flanke und Disc Mount, Wälzlager, 9mm DT RWS Aluminium QR
    * Shimano custom M525SL hub für Specialized, 32-Loch, Aluminium QR
    * DT Swiss 1.8mm stainless, Aluminium-Nippel
    * S-Works The Captain 26x2.0", 120 TPI, schlauchlos möglich, Aramidwulst, Dual Compound

RAHMEN
All new Stumpjumper FSR M5 manipulated alloy frame w/ ORE TT/DT, sealed cartridge bearing pivots, DMD Direct Mount F. Der, replaceable derailleur hanger, disc only, 120mm travel
FEDERBEIN
Fox Triad, custom on-the-fly 3-position switch 1) lock out 2) Open 3) ProPedal pedal assisting damping, adjustable rebound, 7.25x1.75"
GABEL
Fox Float 120 RL, 120mm travel, rebound/compression adjust, lock out, alloy steerer
STEUERSATZ
1 1/8" threadless, alloy cups w/ 10mm insertion, sealed cartridge bearing
VORBAU
Specialized adjustable rise, 31.8mm clamp, 3D forged w/CNC finish
LENKER
Specialized XC low rise 31.8mm bar, 6066 butted alloy, 6 degree up, 8 degree backsweep, 640mm wide
LENKERBAND/GRIFFE
Specialized thin lock on grip, dual density
VORDERRADBREMSE
Custom Avid Juicy 5 SL, hydraulic disc, 185 and 203mm rotor
HINTERRADBREMSE
Custom Avid Juicy 5 SL, hydraulic disc, 160 and 185mm rotor
BREMSHEBEL
Custom Avid Juicy 5 SL, hydraulic disc
UMWERFER
Shimano M581 LX, DMD, top swing, dual pull
SCHALTWERK
SRAM X-9, 9-speed, mid cage
SCHALTHEBEL
SRAM X-7, aluminum 9-speed trigger
CASSETTE FREEWHEEL
Shimano HG-50, 9-speed, 11-34t
KETTE
SRAM PC-971 w/ Power Link
KURBELSATZ
Shimano A/A/S 2pc custom
KETTENBLÄTTER
22S/32A/44A, 4 bolt 104/64mm
BOTTOM BRACKET
Shimano M542, 2pc custom for Specialized
PEDALEN
Crank Brothers Smarty custom for Specialized
FELGEN
DT Swiss custom for Specialized X420, 24mm w/ eyelets, 28/32h
VORDERRADNABE
Specialized Hi Lo disc, 28h CNC flange and disc mount, sealed cartridge bearing, 9mm DT RWS alloy QR
HINTERRADNABE
Shimano custom M525SL hub for Specialized, 32h, alloy QR
SPEICHEN
DT Swiss 1.8mm stainless, alloy nipples
VORDERREIFEN
S-Works The Captain 26x2.0", 120 TPI, tubeless ready aramid bead, dual compound
HINTERREIFEN
S-Works The Captain 26x2.0", 120 TPI, tubeless ready aramid bead, dual compound
SCHLÄUCHE
Specialized Ultralite, .6mm, presta
SATTEL
Specialized XC MTB, hollow Cr-Mo rails, SL foam
SATTELSTÜTZE
2015 butted alloy, two bolt non-setback, 30.9 x 350/400mm
SATTELSTÜTZKLEMME
Alloy collar w/ QR, 34.9mm clamp ID
ANMERKUNGEN
Protective clear coat, derailleur hanger, reflectors, owners manual

Technische Änderungen vorbehalten.
Size	S	M	L	XL	XXL
Seat Tube Length - Center to Top	406mm	445mm	483mm	533mm	584mm
Top Tube Length (Horizontal)	556mm	590mm	625mm	645mm	665mm
Top Tube Length (Actual)	563mm	594mm	632mm	653mm	668mm
Chainstay Length	420mm	420mm	420mm	420mm	420mm
Bottom Bracket Height - Low Setting	335mm	335mm	335mm	335mm	335mm
Seat Tube Angle (Actual) - Low Setting	71°	71°	71°	71°	71°
Seat Tube Angle (Effective) - Low Setting	74.5°	74.5°	74.5°	74.5°	74.5°
Head Tube Angle - Low Setting	68.5°	68.5°	68.5°	68.5°	68.5°
Wheel Base	1084mm	1115mm	1155mm	1177mm	1197mm
Standover Height	721mm	728mm	755mm	764mm	778mm
Head Tube Height	100mm	120mm	140mm	160mm	160mm
Handlebar Width	640mm	640mm	640mm	640mm	640mm
Stem Length	75mm	90mm	105mm	120mm	120mm
Crank Length	170mm	175mm	175mm	175mm	175mm
Seatpost Length	350mm	350mm	400mm	400mm	400mm
TT is measured horizontally from center of HT to center of ST
*Not all sizes available in all markets.

RAHMEN
All new Stumpjumper FSR M5 manipulated alloy frame w/ ORE TT/DT, sealed cartridge bearing pivots, DMD Direct Mount F. Der, replaceable derailleur hanger, disc only, 120mm travel
FEDERBEIN
Fox Triad, custom on-the-fly 3-position switch 1) lock out 2) Open 3) ProPedal pedal assisting damping, adjustable rebound, 7.25x1.75"
GABEL
Fox Float 120 RL, 120mm travel, rebound/compression adjust, lock out, alloy steerer
STEUERSATZ
1 1/8" threadless, alloy cups w/ 10mm insertion, sealed cartridge bearing
VORBAU
Specialized adjustable rise, 31.8mm clamp, 3D forged w/CNC finish
LENKER
Specialized XC low rise 31.8mm bar, 6066 butted alloy, 6 degree up, 8 degree backsweep, 640mm wide
LENKERBAND/GRIFFE
Specialized thin lock on grip, dual density
VORDERRADBREMSE
Custom Avid Juicy 5 SL, hydraulic disc, 185 and 203mm rotor
HINTERRADBREMSE
Custom Avid Juicy 5 SL, hydraulic disc, 160 and 185mm rotor
BREMSHEBEL
Custom Avid Juicy 5 SL, hydraulic disc
UMWERFER
Shimano M581 LX, DMD, top swing, dual pull
SCHALTWERK
SRAM X-9, 9-speed, mid cage
SCHALTHEBEL
SRAM X-7, aluminum 9-speed trigger
CASSETTE FREEWHEEL
Shimano HG-50, 9-speed, 11-34t
KETTE
SRAM PC-971 w/ Power Link
KURBELSATZ
Shimano A/A/S 2pc custom
KETTENBLÄTTER
22S/32A/44A, 4 bolt 104/64mm
BOTTOM BRACKET
Shimano M542, 2pc custom for Specialized
PEDALEN
Crank Brothers Smarty custom for Specialized
FELGEN
DT Swiss custom for Specialized X420, 24mm w/ eyelets, 28/32h
VORDERRADNABE
Specialized Hi Lo disc, 28h CNC flange and disc mount, sealed cartridge bearing, 9mm DT RWS alloy QR
HINTERRADNABE
Shimano custom M525SL hub for Specialized, 32h, alloy QR
SPEICHEN
DT Swiss 1.8mm stainless, alloy nipples
VORDERREIFEN
S-Works The Captain 26x2.0", 120 TPI, tubeless ready aramid bead, dual compound
HINTERREIFEN
S-Works The Captain 26x2.0", 120 TPI, tubeless ready aramid bead, dual compound
SCHLÄUCHE
Specialized Ultralite, .6mm, presta
SATTEL
Specialized XC MTB, hollow Cr-Mo rails, SL foam
SATTELSTÜTZE
2015 butted alloy, two bolt non-setback, 30.9 x 350/400mm
SATTELSTÜTZKLEMME
Alloy collar w/ QR, 34.9mm clamp ID

                                                                   GRÖSSE M
Seat Tube Length - Center to Top	
	445mm	


Top Tube Length (Horizontal)	
	590mm	


Top Tube Length (Actual)	
	594mm	


Chainstay Length	
	420mm	


Bottom Bracket Height - Low Setting	
	335mm	


Seat Tube Angle (Actual) - Low Setting	
	71°	


Seat Tube Angle (Effective) - Low Setting	
	74.5°	


Head Tube Angle - Low Setting	
	68.5°	


Wheel Base	
	1115mm	


Standover Height	
	728mm	


Head Tube Height	
	120mm	


Handlebar Width	
	640mm	


Stem Length	
	90mm	


Crank Length	
	175mm	


Seatpost Length	
	350mm	




Link zur Seite: (auf silver/black gehen)
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2008&spid=33436&menuItemId=0

Nützliche Links zur Fahrwerkseinstellung:
http://www.specialized.com/bc/microsite/suspensionsetup/main.html?x=y


----------

